# jcgriff2 . . .



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

reached 8000 posts!

:luxhello::luxhello:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats JC. Not just posts, but exceptionally informative posts.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

That is a great accomplishment John.
Just keep them coming =D
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats 
:4-cheers:

.. keep up the good work


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done John :smile:



.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Way to go jcgriif2!

Keep up the quality posts!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Excellent achievement!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you.

It has been an incredible 18 month journey so far.

JC

.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats & the best wishes John :wave:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on the milestone!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congrats John!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!

8000 and every one a jewel!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank You !


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done indeed John, congratulations


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Good Work!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:beerchug::4-clap:
*nice work*


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, bit late I know, yet I believe if anyone epitomizes the true spirit of a forum then it is JC (John) I admire his patience as much as I admire his expertise, many posters have benefited from the response he puts in, I truly admire this man's efforts. Well done JC :grin::grin::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you to all... and thank you to *jenae*, for the very kind words. Very much appreciated.

John

.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have been taught a bit by John too, He is everything that TSF would want the staffers to be. To add to Jenae response, I also admire his tenacity. Keep plugging away man, you know you'll get through whatever problem is thrown your way.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, Neal. 

I also can say without a doubt that teaching/ learning is a 2-way street. I have learned a great deal from many here at TSF.

John

.

Neal - I wish to again congratulate you on becoming a Microsoft MVP. Great Job!

.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh thanks John!

I agree with learning being a two way street, lots of my knowledge is because of TSF.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

And not only that but I think Mcninjaguy said (to me) that he would nominate him for MVP.
Congrats jcgriff2.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Nothing came of the nomination I think. I will be nominating him again at the next cycle, though.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Excellent work John :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats jcgriff2 :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Great Job jc ! Keep up the good work


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thankyou, Cathy.


----------

